# Mighty Delaware Catfishing 3/19/08



## Captain Ahab (Mar 20, 2008)

Despite the rain and rather nasty weather, Jake and myself hit the river in search of Narmer (look it up). I only landed one nice channel but Jake put on a show, missing and breaking off many times until he started catching. He ended up laughing at me (nothing new there)

The Photos:










*
CHECK OUT MR. HAPPY FACE*






Jake sat one point wrestled with this cattty - he finally pinned it in the 4th round


----------



## slim357 (Mar 20, 2008)

narmer- egyptian pharaoh? Those are some alright size channels, you hook em on blood worms or did you switch to something else. Also have you ever thought about taking your pics without the river in the background, might save you from doing your photoshoping


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 20, 2008)

slim357 said:


> narmer- egyptian pharaoh? Those are some alright size channels, you hook em on blood worms or did you switch to something else. Also have you ever thought about taking your pics without the river in the background, might save you from doing your photoshoping



Narmer is the Egyptian Catfish King!


Bait in this spot was Chicken Liver

It was raining so it was quick - get the camera out of the bag, snap a pic and put it away before it got too wet.

Plus, it is after I get home that I can really examine the photos and see what appears in the back ground.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 20, 2008)

do you do anything with your chicken livers to prep them for fishing, ie freeze em add stuff ect.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 20, 2008)

slim357 said:


> do you do anything with your chicken livers to prep them for fishing, ie freeze em add stuff ect.



Nope - just grip, rip and place on the hook. Not my favorite bait to deal with, but it works well in some areas - like this spot.

I prefer to use small 'gills, but that entails catching bait, not to much fun in the rain and time consuming


----------



## mtnman (Mar 20, 2008)

*Man even the cat fish arnt American anymore*! Nice fish, What did you catch them on? We always use chicken liver here but the fish are pretty good theives. Do you eat the catfish you catch?


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice job fellas! Nothing like fishing with a buddy for sure.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 20, 2008)

We would always wrap our chicken livers in medical gauze or small squares of panyhose material it would allow you to actually cast without it flying off.


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> We would always wrap our chicken livers in medical gauze or small squares of panyhose material it would allow you to actually cast without it flying off.



Nice tip! :beer:


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 20, 2008)

Once again, I got to hand it to you and Jake. Fishing in that rain was hardcore. Nice channy's guys


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 24, 2008)

Here is Dave's catfish. He got the first fish, but after that I had the HOT stick. Of course I missed more fish than I caught, so I'm not bragging too much.

Look at that huge wimp holding his pussy cat with a pliers....come one.


----------

